# Light Wedge



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

This may have been discussed already, but I didn't see it. My question is what size light wedge works best with the Kindle? I would like to order one while they are in stock, but want to get the correct size. Any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both and used the original size for several months. Now I have the paperback size and prefer it. Just make sure you use the little plastic rest thingy to prop it on the kindle.

Actually, I've been using the Mighty Bright for the last few weeks and REALLY like it. It's the best light I've had.

Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 Clip-On Light (Black, Kindle Compatible)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you! I have the Mighty Brite and I was hoping the Light Wedge didn't put out as much light. The Mighty Brite, even on the lowest setting, tends to bother DH. The Light Wedge looked to be a little dimmer. Any thoughts on that


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, the Lightwedge isn't as bright. That's why I had it to begin with. I think the original is a little brighter than the paperback size.

The only issue I had with the Lightwedge was changing out the batteries. They're SO hard to switch out.  I tend to fall asleep reading so I was switching them out about every 10-12 days. That's why I gave in and got the Mighty Bright.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions! I'm not usually wishy washy, but was having a tough time. I ordered the paperback size. It should get here about the same time as K2!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I too was curious about the light wedge, thanks for the info.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, here are the two sizes of Light Wedges:

LightWedge Original Book Light, with Soft Case GIFT PACK (black)



LightWedge Paperback Book Light, with Soft Case GIFT PACK (black)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Harvey! If anyone is looking though, go to Amazon and *search lightwedge*. There are several choices of the same item and they are all different prices. I got the paperback size for under $20 with shipping.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the photos on their website.  Does this sit on top of the page (Kindle) and you have to hold it in place, or does it clip somehow?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yorkie Lady said:


> It's hard to tell from the photos on their website. Does this sit on top of the page (Kindle) and you have to hold it in place, or does it clip somehow?


There's a little adapter, wedge type rest thingy that you slide onto it. Then it will sit right on top of the kindle. (I have no clue what it's called, but it works REALLY good).


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Arrggghhhhh!! I ordered the Lightwedge. Amazon always sends via USPS if I don't pay for fast shipping. So, I had the order sent to my PO Box as USPS does not deliver to my physical address. Well, I guess I am new with ordering things from Amazon. I didn't realize some items are shipped from other companies. The one shipping my Lightwedge used UPS. I am not positive, but I don't think UPS will deliver to a PO Box. Anyone have any experience with this issue? I am trying to decide if I need to be on the phone with someone to resolve this or if I should just give it a few days and see if it works itself out. I mean, surely the company I bought the Lightwedge from would not be able to UPS to a PO Box if UPS won't deliver??


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Can anyone who has the light wedge paperback size post a picture of it with the kindle?

Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

vlapinta said:


> Can anyone who has the light wedge paperback size post a picture of it with the kindle?
> 
> Thanks!
> Vicki


I just took a picture and I'll upload it now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just took a picture and I'll upload it now.


Hope this works: 2 of the picturs had the light on it is very clear, but it works well.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! I also was wondering how it would fit together. I guess I will have to look into a light wedge.


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks so much for the picture! How heavy does it feel? What type of batteries does it use? I am trying to decide between the light wedge and the Mighty Bright. 

Vicki


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is really light weight. It has a ledge that you slide on the top and that helps anchor it there. The light is not very bright, but ok for reading. If you put it on the left side over the big turn button and use the smaller left turn button it work really well. It takes 4 ea AAA batteries. They seem to last a long time. You do have to take care of it. It is hard to clean. Get their cleaner it works best. I like it or reading in bed and it doesn't bother my DH at all.


----------



## Dayfrost (Jan 11, 2009)

I have several lights but personally prefer the mighty bright...that being said-
The person who had questions on shipping via POB. I only have POB delivery.  UPS does one of two things. If Bob my friendly UPS driver is the delivery people (regular route), he knows me and delivers it to my house.  Any other delivery person drops it at the post office.  DHL doesn't come here AT all so it gets dropped to Postal service half way through the delivery process.  Never have had a package go back. Wish you luck


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Thanks! I also was wondering how it would fit together. I guess I will have to look into a light wedge.


I found my paperback sized Lightwedge at Borders for $29.95. I have also found the same Lightwedge at Barnes and Noble for $26.95 and at Wal-Mart by the Eye Care Department for $24.95. At Wal-Mart, it was on a stand with contact lens cases, etc. outside the department.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, that looks really cool!



Kathy said:


> Hope this works: 2 of the picturs had the light on it is very clear, but it works well.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting the photo of the light wedge!  I was wondering how it worked with the kindle also!  I ordered one this morning, it looks really cool.  I have the mighty bright light and it is nice also, but no matter how I would adjust the light on my kindle I would have a little spot of light glare on the screen.  I was going to try the light from m-edge but they are sold out right now.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for posting those pics. Looks great!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out the light wedge and how it works. Does the clear plastic part of the light wedge go over the kindle screen? Does it distort the words looking through the light wedge?
Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vlapinta said:


> I am still trying to figure out the light wedge and how it works. Does the clear plastic part of the light wedge go over the kindle screen? Does it distort the words looking through the light wedge?
> Vicki


Here are some pics.



Kathy said:


> Hope this works: 2 of the picturs had the light on it is very clear, but it works well.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My Light Wedge is lost. It shows that it was delivered somewhere in Billings, MT. I am not, nor have I ever been, in Billings, MT. The zip code in Billings is in no way similar to mine, which my Post Master thought might have been the case. So, I am contacting the company that shipped it and hope they will figure out what is going on.


----------



## gtoal (Sep 8, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but if anyone is still interested in this, there's a "Harry Potter"-branded version of the lightwedge on sale today at https://www.ihavetohavethat.com/home.php for $13 shipped. I'm just waiting to see if anyone answers on their chat board as to whether it is the paperback or the hardback size before I order one myself.

In the days before backlights on video games, I used to have an add-on front-light like this for my GBA and it worked just fine, apart from a weird optical illusion where the light appeared to be deeper the further from the edge you were. Does anyone who has one of these see the same thing in the book version or was that only because it was glass on top of glass?


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

The only Harry Potter Light Wedges I ever remember seeing were hardback size.


----------

